# Plastisol and Next Level Apparel..??



## HippieGuy (Sep 27, 2009)

I am considering Next Level Apparel for Plastisol Transfers. Has anyone had any problems with the transfers adhering and not fading with wash/wear?

I know in past threads, some have had discharge printing problems with Next level..wanted to be sure no problems with heat pressing.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I've put a plasitsol transfer on a NLA t-shirt and it turned out great. No problems there.


----------

